# Hannah-banana needs your help!



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Wish I could help more, but I don't know what to tell you. I had a cat who was prone to UTIs, so I know how distressing it can be for the entire family.

I found this link http://ezinearticles.com/?Choose-the-Best-Dog-Food-For-UTI&id=2297262

Maybe it can give you some guidance. They seem to recommend home cooked food for dogs with UTI problems. 

Good luck!


----------



## spoos4us (Sep 3, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> My 10 year old mix, Hannah has yet ANOTHER UI!! I picked up her 2-week prescription for Baytril this morning. We never had a problem with her until just recently and her last infection was in August... The vet says that as dogs age, their physiology changes and the sphincters aren't as efficient and she may not empty her bladder competely each time any more...
> 
> I asked the vet if she recommended a urinary health food for Hannah and she pointed to the Royal Canin SO on her shelf. I checked the ingredients and was NOT impressed! hwell: First ingredient was rice, then either chicken fat or corn (can't remember) then chicken - I quit reading after that... I don't like corn in the first 2-3 ingredients and I'd rather have a protein source other than chicken, if possible...
> 
> ...


We had a 14 year old miniature poodle(she past in January)that we thought she had ut infections after about the 3rd time the vet recommended trying a prescripion for incontience....that worked and we never had a problem after that


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Whenever I suspect Casey does I use cranberry with D manose.
It is one capsule with both apperently so I read the D manose is the best for infections even better then cranberry.
I usually only have to give one day and symptems totally gone so you could try just doing one pill a day as maintnence to keep problem away


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! Mandycasey'smom - where do you get cranberry with D manose? Health food store?? She seems to be feeling better on the antibiotics, but I'd like to find a way to prevent these infections in the future.


----------

